# pistils vs trichome question



## popart (Apr 22, 2009)

ok - this is going to be my first harvest...plants are looking good 8 weeks in - I have been checking trichomes. I can't really tell - I guess they seem cloudy - but they are still very hard to see with a 30x magnifier. I read somewhere that when the pistils (i.e. hairs?) turn a brownish color -- you're past your window and the THC is degrading at that point. I think my plants need at a least a couple more weeks (according to the calendar) but the pistils on the top buds are turning a very brownish color and getting rather crispy also.
What do you guys think?  I microwavede a couple buds to check (know it's nt good to do but really have no idea what the hell I'm doing and wnated to check first) and they seem to worky very well. very well, indeed. 
Please Advise -  You Who Are so Much Wiser Than Me.....


----------



## Newbud (Apr 22, 2009)

ostpicsworthless: :aok:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 22, 2009)

Dont ever judge based on the color of the pistills...The trichs contain the THC and the trichs dont lie.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 22, 2009)

popart.

you will notice with a 30x mag that trichs which are primarily cloudy almost look like white dots.

Sure, they are harder to see, but even 50/50 cloudy/amber is distinguishable.

For ten bucks, go to radio shack and buy there pocket microscope, they all sell them.

best investment yet.

Also, dont pay attention to pistillate formation, it has no bearing on when to harvest, some buds dont even have brown hairs sometimes, its all about the trichs.

You should have noticed your buds final growth spurt with a little more bulk by now, this would signify the end is near.

Patience, i cant stress that enough, one week early and the buzz could be very different.

GL

JB


----------



## Motor City Madman (Apr 22, 2009)

This is from the weed farmer I dont know how true it is Hope it helps ya.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 22, 2009)

good find motor.


From my experience tho, not every calyx looks like that when harvest time comes.

But noticed the trichs in the pic, they are all amber! Couchlock!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 23, 2009)

Different strains grow differently.

Pistills on some plants will wither and die long before the Tricomes are even cloudy, on a different strain they are still bright white but the Trichomes are amber.

Ignore the weed farmer pic above, its not a true representation of harvest timing.

Trichomes are the only guide of maturity.

eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 23, 2009)

*:yeahthat: i have a plant nearly 10 weeks old with dying brown hairs and clear trichs and one with brightwhite hairs and opal trichs ,,,,eace: and :clap: on reaching your first harvest eace:*


----------



## Motor City Madman (Apr 23, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Different strains grow differently.
> 
> Pistills on some plants will wither and die long before the Tricomes are even cloudy, on a different strain they are still bright white but the Trichomes are amber.
> 
> ...


 
*So I hear from a really good source that the weed framer has a really nice picture, but it doesn't truly hold any water. Sorry if this has misled anyone.*

*MCM*


----------

